# Help me chose Max's activity register name!



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

Maximilian - extension of Max

Amaethon - Celtic god of husbandry, luck and agriculture. Lady's name is Black Amaethon

Esk Valley - georgraphical district of the area

Carrick - my clan name. The kilt I have is the hunting Carrick.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I went for Maximilian Amaethon of Carrick. 

Only on the basis of that I think it sound the best. Isn't too short or long and sounds quite regal.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Mine was chosen because it was the simplest to write on the entry forms for you, and also simple for the judge to read out in the base when you qualify, and easy to spell for the judge when doing the write up, some names are so hard you need to check and recheck spellings.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Jenny Olley said:


> Mine was chosen because it was the simplest to write on the entry forms for you, and also simple for the judge to read out in the base when you qualify, and easy to spell for the judge when doing the write up, some names are so hard you need to check and recheck spellings.


Could not agree more, not so bad now that we can do entry forms on the pc but I used to curse the choice of the breeder of one of my dog's names trying to squeeze it into the entry box!


----------

